# Giving Tuna and Koi, getting fortune cookies



## Angel-Rae (Apr 25, 2018)

I know it?s a crazy thing to give a fish worth 40,000 bells for the chance of a piece of clothing probably worth a few bells but I?m in love with this. I hate the leaf ticket aspect of the cookies but I?m loving the new clothes and the anticipation and surprise. I also love having a reason for the rare fish. I sorely regret selling quite a few earlier in the year. And now I?ve seen the western boots exist I?m on a mission! 

Anyone else enjoying this crazy? I haven?t grown so many bells down the toilet since I last sent Gulliver off.


----------



## Ras (Apr 25, 2018)

What else are they good for? Nobody's going to pay you 40,000 for them unless they are just wanting to throw you bells to be nice (I've done it, but maybe not 40,000 worth). To me, being able to give them away is the first real use they've had. I was thrilled to get a couple of football fish, a jeweled beetle, and an angryass butterfly yesterday, but nobody has asked for fish or bugs today. 

On the other hand, I hate when they ask for shells or fruit. I've never seen perfect fruit, and there are no special shells as far as I know. What a waste.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 25, 2018)

Oh my word I just had like a run of getting four fortune cookies in a row and I even got one for giving perfect fruit (that’s unusual) and a jewel beetle, both of which have less likelihood ... so I’m all gung-ho hooray hooray and then ... I give Pirece my tuna aaaaand I get a duplicate, a shifty two star stool. Way to kill my joy Pierce!

On a brighter note I am in love with the fact your keyboard thought you were meaning to write angryass butterfly instead of agrarias butterfly!


----------



## Ras (Apr 25, 2018)

Ha, no, I call it that. And, I just gave away a football fish and only got a bronze treat. I have gotten a fortune cookie before, though!

Hey, Angel, please add me! 0855 7198 480


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 25, 2018)

Ras said:


> Ha, no, I call it that. And, I just gave away a football fish and only got a bronze treat. I have gotten a fortune cookie before, though!
> 
> Hey, Angel, please add me! 0855 7198 480


Sent a request to Greg just now.


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 25, 2018)

Although I like the idea of getting the regular fortune cookies as a reward from campers, I'd much rather purchase those cookies for 500 Bells each when they are in stock. It's also because none of the clothes, or items from the regular fortune cookies, really appeal to me. 

Waiting on the Bow Hair item. :{


----------



## geetry (Apr 25, 2018)

I wish when you gave these rare fish to villagers who have their own fortune cookie set, that they'd give you one of their set cookies. Like Marshal or Filbert or Rosie giving you a cookie from their own set yano


----------

